# NCEES sample exam



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2006)

When I work thru my NCEES Civil Sample Exam, I have an issue with their solution to one of the problems.

If A=10 or if A=-4 is a BIG difference. Which is really true?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

Isn't A the algebric difference between G1 and G2....hence 4?

-GT


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2006)

3 minus a negative 7? is 10.

Algebraic is different?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

A=abs (G2-G1) IIRC...that would be A=10. I didn't look at the numbers closely before posting.

Do they actually use that -4 in calculating their solution? What do you get if you use 10?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 12, 2006)

I plugged in A=10 and get exactly the same sight distance as the solution. I believe A=10 and the solution was from using A =10 just they labeled it wrong.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 12, 2006)

Very good find. In case you are working the PM Geotech in 6 minutes, I found an issue on a wall where they take the moment arm incorrectly. I will post once I find it again.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

> I plugged in A=10 and get exactly the same sight distance as the solution. I believe A=10 and the solution was from using A =10 just they labeled it wrong.


This is correct. They labeled it wrong, it should be A=10

When using the CD for sample problems, it has many variations of that same problem, and they are all wrong in that same area.

Can be confusing.


----------

